# 747 -- Which level is better?



## jerseygirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Just booked FF tickets for Hawaii next May for my daughter's college graduation gift-- very excited.  First class was wide open for FF seats (Continental miles, Delta flight).  I've only been on a 747 once ... in coach.  I know Tuggers will know which level has better seats ... 1st level or 2nd level?  I've always wanted to sit "upstairs" but is there an advantage/disadvantage?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I've only done it once but I did indeed like sitting "upstairs".  It's a quiet, smaller cabin and very relaxing.  Congratulations on a good use of your miles!

Deb


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Deb!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a great way to celebrate her graduation (and your graduation from tuition payments  )!


----------



## urban5 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Upstairs*

I agree the upstairs is nicer.


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it would be more of a matter of front to back. If you sit up front you get there before everyone else.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to www.seatguru.com to check out your specific aircraft.  You will find useful information on which seats are good and which ones to avoid.  

Kurt


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Used seatguru and the two most desireable seats on the upper level were already taken, but I grabbed two others (not directly behind the lavatory, or directly behind the jump seats -- the info on seatguru is great).

Thanks everyone for your help -- I knew tuggers would know!


----------



## Jimster (Jul 7, 2009)

*747*

I only fly United and the upper deck on a 747 is the best.  With their new configuration they have lay down flat seats and a video screen with literally a ton of options.  The service is better I think on the upper deck too- more personal.


----------



## somerville (Jul 7, 2009)

Last time I flew a United 747, wich was a couple of years ago, the cabins had three classes of service - Coach, Business and First Class.  All of the First Class seats were on the main deck forward, and the upper deck was all Business Class.  This is where we reserved our seats, and I agree that because it is a smaller section, it is quieter.  Depending upon the airline, if you are flying First Class, you may not have an option.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 7, 2009)

It's Delta and it allowed me to choose either deck.  Went with the upstairs based on the above.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree that the upper deck (for both DL and UA) is quieter and generally seems to have better service than business class on the main deck. It's my first choice.

The one disadvantage of the upper deck is that there is no overhead storage space for a normal-sized roller carryon bag. Only small items fit in the upper deck overhead and side storage compartments. Thus, if you take a rolling carryon bag with you, you'll likely have to store it in the closet.


----------



## somerville (Jul 7, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> It's Delta and it allowed me to choose either deck.  Went with the upstairs based on the above.


If it is Delta, it will be a Northwest aircraft and crew.  Delta didn't have any 747s in its fleet at the time of merger.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 7, 2009)

We're not very good at packing light so chances are we'll check our bags, but good to know - thanks.

Re Delta/Northwest -- that's interesting.  I wonder when they're going to start flying under one set of flight numbers.  My return is on NW but I'm getting a message that seats can't be booked until 90 days before the trip.  Does that seem right?  I'll check periodically.

Cont'l agent told me I was lucky to get this trip booked before the affiliation ends.  All of Cont'ls seats were "full fare" for FF seats, but I was able to get the Delta/NW seats for 75K miles.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been in business class upstairs a few times and I loved it. Very quiet and comfy. The last time we flew, the Captain came out and said that they were done with their pre-flight check and if anyone wanted to take a look at the cockpit they could. That was a thrill to me!


----------



## charford (Jul 8, 2009)

> My return is on NW but I'm getting a message that seats can't be booked until 90 days before the trip. Does that seem right? I'll check periodically.



Yes, that's right. None of NW's seats can be chosen until 90 days out. If you check your reservation on nwa.com, it will tell you exactly how many days until your flight leaves.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I've been in business class upstairs a few times and I loved it. Very quiet and comfy. The last time we flew, the Captain came out and said that they were done with their pre-flight check and if anyone wanted to take a look at the cockpit they could. That was a thrill to me!




Oh ... I would love to do that!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 8, 2009)

charford said:


> Yes, that's right. None of NW's seats can be chosen until 90 days out. If you check your reservation on nwa.com, it will tell you exactly how many days until your flight leaves.



Thanks -- I'll check and put a reminder on Outlook, my phone, etc. (my middle-aged brain needs multiple reminders!).


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jul 8, 2009)

We flew out to Hawaii and back on Delta's 747 (NW) to Hawaii from Atlanta on Jun 18th and 28th.  We were in on the upper deck, seats 73J/K.  After the pilots finished their preflight, they allowed passengers to come forward and to take pictures and sit in the cockpit.

The whole flight experience was very nice


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I've been in business class upstairs a few times and I loved it. Very quiet and comfy. The last time we flew, the Captain came out and said that they were done with their pre-flight check and if anyone wanted to take a look at the cockpit they could. That was a thrill to me!



I should have mentioned that all of my flights were on UA.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 8, 2009)

OP, I prefer UD C when not in F (on UA's three class 744's), generally row 17 (back by the snack tray shelf). I like taking a quiet trek down the stairs in the middle of the night to use the LD loo which is right at the bottom of the stairs and grab a snack off the tray on my way back.

Here's a picture of a NW 744 UD:

http://www.carbonboy.com/2007/NWA_747_upper_deck.jpg

Generally, compared to LD C, I find UD service to be more personable and attentive, almost as good as F. I generally leave my roll-aboard in one of the o/h's just starboard and forward of the bottom of the stairs and put my computer bag in the side bin. The side bin will hold a small rolling computer bag, but that's about it. The UD overheads are briefcase size.

Have a great trip! 

Pat


----------



## Moosie (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, to all you much travelled.  Showing my ignorance here. So laugh at will.

Are you all saying that there are planes that actually have 2 levels?  Not including the baggage area at the bottom?

I remember years ago seeing advertisments for planes with staircases up or down to piano lounges and thought how snazy, of course that maybe well before I ever flew.

Obviously I'm certainly not a world traveler, nor do I fly often, at best twice a year, more often once.  Usually East Coast desinations.

I'm not even sure  I have ever seen a plane that looked like it had a top level, like a double decker bus with wings?  Fly mostly out of both Boston and Manchester.  Have been to HI twice, but don't remember planes that fit that description, or what I think it may look like.

Gosh do I feel like such a country bumpkin!  Now it will make me do some Googleing for planes out there.  This post has certainly intrigued me.  Sorry for many of my misspellings, I'm sure are here.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, 747s have two passenger decks. Passengers enter at two different doorways with the staircase to the upper deck at the door furthest from the front of the plane.

The upper deck is small, typically with five to seven rows of business class or first class seats. The lower deck typically has all of the economy seats, along with some business class and (sometimes) first class seats. The configuration depends on the airline.

If you go to Boston's Logan airport any afternoon and look at the planes at terminal E while driving on one of the top roadways, you'll see some 747s. The front of the plane is higher than the rest of the plane. That hump is the upper deck.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget the Airbus A380. It's got a full length upper level.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Moosie -- I feel like a country bumpkin too!  I was on one once, many years ago on a flight from NY to Mexico during the holidays, with a stop in Houston, where I got off.  I saw the steps, but never went up ... thought maybe it was all first class and I'd be turned away at the door!   

If I didn't have the FF miles, I'm sure I'd never see one again, let alone sit in FC!   The trip is not for 10 months, but this thread is getting me excited too.  The general consensus seems to be that the upper deck is better, and my first inclination was to sit in the lower deck, so I'm very glad I asked.  Thanks to all for contributing your thoughts.  I knew you guys would know!

Pat -- thanks for the picture.  Two thoughts:  1)  I'll be like the guy in the front row ... sleeping, and 2)  If I were an elite member on that airline, I'd be mad that I hadn't been bumped into one of the empty FC seats!


----------



## urban5 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Booking seats at 90 days*



jerseygirl said:


> We're not very good at packing light so chances are we'll check our bags, but good to know - thanks.
> 
> Re Delta/Northwest -- that's interesting.  I wonder when they're going to start flying under one set of flight numbers.  My return is on NW but I'm getting a message that seats can't be booked until 90 days before the trip.  Does that seem right?  I'll check periodically.
> 
> Cont'l agent told me I was lucky to get this trip booked before the affiliation ends.  All of Cont'ls seats were "full fare" for FF seats, but I was able to get the Delta/NW seats for 75K miles.



If you have a Continental PNR, (6 digit confirmation code) and are flying on a NW/Delta flight I think you will have to call Continental to get the NW/Delta PNR so you can select the seats, Continental.com won't allow you to do the seat selection online for another airline.  I'm not sure if Continental can even do it over the phone.  Just call reservations and ask for the NW/Delta PNR.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Will try it -- thanks!  I was able to select the Delta seats, just not the Northwest seats.  From above, it sounds like it's normal that they don't make them available until the 90-day mark.


----------

